# Night run to Whitby Date on 1st/4th page



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Any of you northeast guys up for a night run over to Whitby one weekday night we could set off about 6:30pm after the taffic has cleared and call in for a nice fish supper when we get there
How about Friday 3rd Aug 6:30 pm meet at the Dolton Lodge car park just off the A19 let me know if this is to short notice


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Hey get me a pie while you are there


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davidg said:


> Hey get me a pie while you are there


What sort :?:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Fish of course :lol: If I'm free We'll be there :wink:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Wilco, over and out, Andy 

Joe


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

I've been to Whit*B*y, where's Whit*D*y???


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

KevtoTTy said:


> I've been to Whit*B*y, where's Whit*D*y???


He's from Hartlepool ,he has enough trouble getting electricity we let him off with the spelling :roll: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > I've been to Whit*B*y, where's Whit*D*y???
> ...


What spelling :?: :roll:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

The only reason I am EVEN reading this thread from the wrong side of Watford Gap is becuase I am driving to Crewe on Saturday and off from work the following work.

Mother-in-law in Rhyl. sister in Newcastle, mother in Burnham-on-Sea - not sure where I will end up!

Kev


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

KevtoTTy said:


> The only reason I am EVEN reading this thread from the wrong side of Watford Gap is becuase I am driving to Crewe on Saturday and off from work the following work.
> 
> Mother-in-law in Rhyl. sister in Newcastle, mother in Burnham-on-Sea - not sure where I will end up!
> 
> Kev


Thanks for your input :wink:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > The only reason I am EVEN reading this thread from the wrong side of Watford Gap is becuase I am driving to Crewe on Saturday and off from work the following work.
> ...


I may end up in Whitdy, you never know!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Any more for this :?:


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

Me


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

mav696 said:


> Me


You staying sober this time then [smiley=cheers.gif] :wink:


----------



## monkgti (Mar 19, 2007)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Any more for this :?:


Me 2
date?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

monkgti said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Any more for this :?:
> ...


Steady on we only just met


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> mav696 said:
> 
> 
> > Me
> ...


Ouch!!!!


----------



## monkgti (Mar 19, 2007)

YELLOW_TT said:


> monkgti said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Was a long day yesterday!!
Would it not be better arranged for a Friday night ? rather than mid week which might put a few people off .
I will gladly miss out on the usual drinking session for Fish and Chips


----------



## raptoruk (May 8, 2007)

KevtoTTy said:


> The only reason I am EVEN reading this thread from the wrong side of Watford Gap is becuase I am driving to Crewe on Saturday and off from work the following work.
> 
> Mother-in-law in Rhyl. sister in Newcastle, mother in Burnham-on-Sea - not sure where I will end up!
> 
> Kev


Yo Kev, you can stay @ mine if yur up this way, jst fetch the pies

Regards Kev


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

monkgti said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > monkgti said:
> ...


I did think about a Friday but thought it might put people off :?


----------



## raptoruk (May 8, 2007)

TIS a cracking night 4 a run to Whitby
8)


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Can a dirty diesel golf join in on the fun ?


----------



## raptoruk (May 8, 2007)

The more the merrier, lol comon Andy lets go... 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

XTR said:


> Can a dirty diesel golf join in on the fun ?


Only if you bring your camera Craig :wink:


----------



## raptoruk (May 8, 2007)

I'l B taking mine, and er in doors, lets go sumwhere, the forcast is good.
any suggestions...
07971799058


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

How about this Friday


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> How about this Friday


Next Friday is probs better for me.


----------



## raptoruk (May 8, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> How about this Friday


Any Night / Anywhere will doooo


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

XTR said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > How about this Friday
> ...


Not for me though


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> XTR said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Just checked... and this friday is better for me  So lets do it!


----------



## monkgti (Mar 19, 2007)

Come on Andy    
Is this date going so get sorted then or what :?:  C


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

monkgti said:


> Come on Andy
> Is this date going so get sorted then or what :?:  C


This fridayThis fridayThis fridayThis fridayThis fridayThis fridayThis fridayThis fridayThis fridayThis fridayThis fridayThis fridayThis fridayThis fridayThis fridayThis fridayThis fridayThis fridayThis fridayThis fridayThis fridayThis fridayThis fridayThis fridayThis fridayThis fridayThis fridayThis fridayThis fridayThis fridayThis fridayThis fridayThis fridayThis fridayThis fridayThis fridayThis fridayThis fridayThis fridayThis fridayThis fridayThis fridayThis fridayThis fridayThis fridayThis fridayThis fridayThis fridayThis fridayThis fridayThis fridayThis fridayThis fridayThis fridayThis fridayThis fridayThis fridayThis fridayThis fridayThis fridayThis fridayThis fridayThis fridayThis fridayThis fridayThis fridayThis fridayThis fridayThis fridayThis fridayThis fridayThis fridayThis fridayThis fridayThis fridayThis fridayThis fridayThis fridayThis fridayThis fridayThis fridayThis fridayThis fridayThis fridayThis fridayThis fridayThis fridayThis fridayThis fridayThis fridayThis friday :wink:


----------



## monkgti (Mar 19, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> monkgti said:
> 
> 
> > Come on Andy
> ...



How about this Friday :!: :!: :!:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Actually its not looking too good :?


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Come on... this friday.

Wheres Joe amongst all this.... ?


----------



## raptoruk (May 8, 2007)

Jst had a ride out to Helmsley 2night, cracking lovely weather, nowt on the roads but sheep...lol, :x


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Right then how about this Friday 3 Aug :wink: meet at 6:30 pm at the Dolton Lodge car park just off the A19 let me know if this is to short notice


----------



## monkgti (Mar 19, 2007)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Right then how about this Friday 3 Aug :wink: meet at 6:30 pm at the Dolton Lodge car park just off the A19 let me know if this is to short notice


Then there were TWO :roll:


----------



## raptoruk (May 8, 2007)

Then there were three........ :roll:


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Thats fine with me Andy


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Not sure if we can make it ......oh alright then two more here can we bring the Aygo? :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> Not sure if we can make it ......oh alright then two more here can we bring the Aygo? :lol:


Only if you wait for us to catch at the junctions


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

I'm in Scotland this weekend so we won't be able to make this one


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

mav696 said:


> I'm in Scotland this weekend so we won't be able to make this one


You're just scared that it'll get dirty


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> mav696 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in Scotland this weekend so we won't be able to make this one
> ...


You know me so well Andrew.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

mav696 said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > mav696 said:
> ...


Talking of Scotland have you see the September meeting?


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> mav696 said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


It all depends as Lindsey is supposed to be getting posted to Cyprus for 3 Months in September.


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

We all ok for tomorrow evening? 6.30 was it at Dalton lodge?


----------



## Andy B (Mar 23, 2006)

All being well see you tomorrow night


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Andy B said:


> All being well see you tomorrow night


Looking like a good turn out


----------



## raptoruk (May 8, 2007)

18:30 Dalton Park...?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

raptoruk said:


> 18:30 Dalton Park...?


  No 18:30 Dolton LODGE it is a pub a few miles south of Dolton park


----------



## monkgti (Mar 19, 2007)

YELLOW_TT said:


> raptoruk said:
> 
> 
> > 18:30 Dalton Park...?
> ...


Is this were A19 test & Tune is ?or used to be :?: 
From Q Hill I will need to come on to the A19 at Castle eden :?:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

monkgti said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > raptoruk said:
> ...


No it is a large Pub right on the side of the A19 just before A19 Test and Tune after you pass the turn off for the A179 it is the 3rd turn off from the A19 to Dolton Piercy if you get lost give me a ring on 07979557130


----------



## raptoruk (May 8, 2007)

Whats te best way for me to join, Castle Eden or Wynyard


----------



## monkgti (Mar 19, 2007)

raptoruk said:


> Whats te best way for me to join, Castle Eden or Wynyard


Now mate.
you could drive to Q hill and the we can go to castle eden(A19)
if ya like call 07904388982


----------



## raptoruk (May 8, 2007)

Yea, but will call waiting for new disks to arive, may have to put old ones back on 4 2night LOL, tis it ok to savfe ur mobi on my phone..?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I guess you 2 have sorted this one out


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Great to see everyone again , even if I had to walk the plank :wink:


----------



## Andy B (Mar 23, 2006)

Yeh, it was a nice drive out to Whitby  good night


----------



## raptoruk (May 8, 2007)

Yea, I missed all the fun after snapping my clutch pedal, but now fixed and welded myself...


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

A good meet nice to see you all again shame a couple of you had last second problems I will arrange some thing else soon


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> A good meet nice to see you all again shame a couple of you had last second problems I will arrange some thing else soon


I am glad you had a good meet 

Remember to send me a write up for AbsoluTTe with some good pictures :-*


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi guys.

We had a fab evening. Fish and chips was gorgeous!

Didn't take many photos and the ones i did get werent that good due to the low light levels.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Looks cool 8)


----------



## Andy B (Mar 23, 2006)




----------



## Andy B (Mar 23, 2006)




----------



## Andy B (Mar 23, 2006)




----------



## Andy B (Mar 23, 2006)




----------



## Andy B (Mar 23, 2006)




----------



## raptoruk (May 8, 2007)

Shame I wernt there.....


----------

